#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-29
<coxn> holstein: pong
<coxn> holstein: do you have my email addr?
<holstein> coxn: nah
<holstein> can you still do the meeting wednesday?
<holstein> i wont be able to be here
<holstein> ill be in greenville
<holstein> SC
<BugeyeD> ... and we all know that greenville still uses sound-powered phones. no net there, for sure. :)
<holstein> BugeyeD: lol
<holstein> i'll be *busy* in greenville :)
<coxn> holstein: what time of day is the meeting?
<coxn> holstein: evening I can do.
<holstein> coxn: evening it is
<holstein> let me find some links
<akgraner> holstein, I'm trying to get to asheville this week
<akgraner> will keep you posted
<holstein> akgraner: the basement is your if you need :)
<holstein> let me know
<holstein> i can make that happen :)
<coxn> holstein: defintely let me know what all needs doing. An email would be peachy
<akgraner> great - I don't think they smell like smoke as they were sealed and the farthest away from the fire
<akgraner> but test a few to make sure they are ok once you get them :-)
<holstein> AH
<holstein> the discs
<holstein> sure
<akgraner> if they aren't ok let me know and I'll get them to ship us some replacements
<akgraner> :-)
<holstein> coxn: the reminder email
<holstein> is probaly the most important right now
<coxn> holstein: noted. Do I have posting privs on the relevant list(s)?
<holstein> you should
<coxn> excellent
<holstein> just the main NC loco one
<Tracy_P> http://shirt.woot.com
 * BugeyeD likes order of operations. nice.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-11-30
<holstein> coxn: ping
<internalkernel> happy holidays ya'll...
<internalkernel> is anyone prepping to send out a reminder email for the upcoming meeting?
<internalkernel> If no - then I'll send it out now...
<holstein> internalkernel: go for it :)
<internalkernel> lol...
<internalkernel> will do.
<holstein> i cant be here tomorrow
<holstein> internalkernel: can you?
<holstein> just in case coxn doesnt want to do it
<internalkernel> yes, shouldnt be an issue...
<holstein> cool
<internalkernel> Im home officially... the lady sprung a last minute trip to NY last week but now that's over... I'm home...
<holstein> WB :)
<internalkernel> hoping to make the LUG meeting too... but we'll see... thanks!
<coxn> holstein: sorry I wasn't quicker on the draw with the reminder email
<coxn> I can be in tomorrow for the meeting itself
<coxn> holstein, internalkernel: thanks to both of you
<internalkernel> coxn:  no worries... thanks for chairing
<holstein> coxn: w00t :)
<_marx_> bed of roses
<_marx_> what is the color mark painted a bathroom today?
<_marx_> Alex, Paint colors for $1000 please
<_marx_> gawdaweful color for a small bathroom
 * _marx_ will be around tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-01
<Nivex> Nat_RH: greetings fellow trilugger
<Nat_RH> Oh hey Nivex
<Nat_RH> Been dosing, missed ya there
<JackWat> so is alpha1 gonna have unity?
<holstein> JackWat: i was told its in now
<holstein> but i havent checked
<Tracy_P> holstein: Not heard from Susan again, so I'm in a holding pattern. I'm going to post another email to her right now.
<holstein> Tracy_P: OH
<holstein> no worries
<holstein> i had surgery monday
<holstein> and i totally spaced it ;)
<holstein> nothing major
<Tracy_P> minor I hope
<holstein> BUT i got swelling
<holstein> and im sitting around a lot
<Tracy_P> So next week would probably be better than this week?
<holstein> sure
<holstein> im good for lunchtime most everyday though
<holstein> well, actually
<holstein> mondays and fridays are good :)
<Tracy_P> Apparently she is not. Either Monday or Friday would be better for her.
<holstein> COOL
<holstein> Tracy_P: i could do this friday
<holstein> i just look a little funny, thats all
<Tracy_P> You have work done on your teeth or something?
<holstein> yup
<Tracy_P> Angry Birds Seasons has been released.. I'll be sucked into a hole for a few hours.
<holstein> hehe
<BugeyeD> ios user
<BugeyeD> too bad that's unavailable on ubuntu
<BugeyeD> of course, we have world of goo where ios does not
<Tracy_P> No, it's on my Android phone.
<BugeyeD> really? those guys are smart. they should be rolling in dough at this point.
<Tracy_P> It's all ad based.
<Tracy_P> on the Android that is
<Tracy_P> can't stand them though personally, I'd rather pay for a version that doesn't
<Tracy_P> I did see they are looking at a paid, ad free version some how
<BugeyeD> i have ad-free on two ios devices. love the game.
<BugeyeD> suck at it, but love it nonetheless.
<Tracy_P> I'm a problem solver for a living and seeing the pattern to get the three stars has been easy, getting the right angle and timing multiple times in a row is the challenge.
<coxn> a friendly reminder: please send plain text mail to the ubuntu-us-nc mailing list so that it will get archived more gracefully
<coxn> witness: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-nc/2010-November/000548.html
<Nivex> ♫ No, I don't want no scrub... ♫
<internalkernel> lmao... coxn sorry about that...
<coxn> internalkernel: no worries
<coxn> last minute additions to the agenda? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting/Agenda
 * coxn added an item
<coxn> Nivex: you here for the meeting?
<coxn> internalkernel: you around?
<internalkernel> I am... holstein should be too? maybe?
<internalkernel> bueller
<coxn> BugeyeD: you gonna be in?
<internalkernel> who else is here?
<coxn> bac? akgraner?
<BugeyeD> i'm hyah
<BugeyeD> kinda. fighting a fire with bankofamerica at the moment, but i am at the computer
<internalkernel> threaten to leave! that always works for me...
<BugeyeD> boa is a customer :)
<internalkernel> lol...
<internalkernel> well... then... yeah... you handle that.  :P
<BugeyeD> is the meeting at 8pm?
<coxn> BugeyeD: 7pm eastern
<internalkernel> yes, we leave to see Harry Potter at 8pm... :)
<BugeyeD> meh, i'll definitely have to miss that
<BugeyeD> crap, only 6 more minutes to ignore daniel ...
<BugeyeD> where does the time go?
<internalkernel> ignore!
<internalkernel> cant be done... I've seen it tried... ask my wife.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-02
<coxn> lulz
<coxn> okay so!
<coxn> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 00:00. The chair is coxn.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<coxn> [TOPIC] Chair Team and order
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Chair Team and order
<coxn> So... umm... did holstein leave notes with anyone about what exactly needed to be discussed as far as that goes?
<_marx_> the wiki looks a lot different
<internalkernel> not with me, but I believe he had a list of people willing to chair...
<internalkernel> though I dont know who's next...
<coxn> so! I'm chair now
<BugeyeD> did he not send the list out?
<internalkernel> its prolly BugeyeD tho...
<coxn> hurm
 * coxn looks in the list archive
<BugeyeD> yup, october 6
<_marx_> yeah notes for the next chair...
<BugeyeD> akgraner is next, though all things considered we may have to fill in for her
<coxn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Meeting/Agenda/MeetingChairAgendaPlanningPage
<coxn> right so... do we need to add people or otherwise alter that page?
<coxn> any volunteers to fill in for akgraner?
<BugeyeD> what's the date?
<_marx_> it'd be the Jan 11 meeting
<internalkernel> Ill fill in for akgraner if needed...
<_marx_> or no Dec 10
<_marx_> oh gee
<internalkernel> I thought we were monthly now...
<internalkernel> so first wed in Jan
<_marx_> right
<internalkernel> Jan 4th - Tues
<coxn> Wednesday
<_marx_> i forgot today is 12-1
<internalkernel> sounds about right
<coxn> so 5th Jan
<BugeyeD> i'll try to backup ik
<coxn> are we agreed that the next meeting is 5th Jan?
<_marx_> yep
<coxn> and who will be chair then?
<BugeyeD> yup. if ak is unavailable, ik volunteers. and i'll back up ik.
<coxn> okay
<coxn> aside: "ik" is a nick I'm familiar with in another context. Confusing!
<BugeyeD> but someone else will have to tell me if i have to fill in for ik, because i'm ignoring him
<internalkernel> internalkernel:
<internalkernel> ik
<coxn> lulz
<coxn> okay!
<internalkernel> lmao
<coxn> so are there any action items on chairs?
<internalkernel> none that I know of...
<internalkernel> holstein: may have some input... :D
<coxn> okay! I'll make an impromptu next topic that's related, then
 * _marx_ notes he has Feb
<coxn> [TOPIC] Automated meeting reminders
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Automated meeting reminders
<internalkernel> yes, plain text ones too
<coxn> there was discussion on the list of having automated reminders about these meetings
<coxn> do we have a volunteer to implement that, and if so, what's the schedule/plan?
<internalkernel> right now, I have a reminder to do it... that's about as far as I've gotten...
<BugeyeD> i can try to cron something if nobody else gets around to it.
<internalkernel> I think I can send it from my subscribed address through a cron job though...
<coxn> "Dewey Hylton" volunteered on the list
<BugeyeD> it'd be simple with python. or even shell if you use sendmail
<coxn> pardon my ignorance, but is that one of you?
<BugeyeD> just some jerk
<BugeyeD> smee
<internalkernel> Im ignoring both of them
<coxn> okay! :P
<BugeyeD> it's me
<coxn> BugeyeD: do you want/need any help?
<coxn> BugeyeD: also, would you document what you implement in the wiki?
<BugeyeD> i can document, no prob. as for help,
<coxn> who is a list admin?
<_marx_> i'm one
<BugeyeD> let's try to decide on content. that'd help.
<BugeyeD> then i could just automate squirting out the email.
<_marx_> BugeyeD: i'll send you my reminder template
<coxn> BugeyeD: I think the date, time, and wiki links
<BugeyeD> excellent
<coxn> perfect
<coxn> [ACTION] BugeyeD will work with _marx_ to set up and document automated meeting reminders to the list
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  BugeyeD will work with _marx_ to set up and document automated meeting reminders to the list
<coxn> [TOPIC] Asheville Advocacy ideas
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  Asheville Advocacy ideas
<coxn> okay... I have no idea what's going on in Asheville
<_marx_> ah, a report email to the team list, reporting on the proceeds of the meeting
<coxn> who all is in Asheville?
<internalkernel> |o|
<internalkernel> so is holstein
<_marx_> that ik guy everyone is blocking
<coxn> Well... out with the ideas
<internalkernel> no, that's only BugeyeD but its his own fault
<internalkernel> what ideas?
<internalkernel> who posted that area anyways?
<coxn> holstein did
<internalkernel> right...
<coxn> I'm feeling like a terrible meeting chair, y'all
<coxn> :P
<internalkernel> I thought you were doing well...
<internalkernel> lol
<coxn> right so... what connections do we have to UNC-A?
<coxn> any?
<internalkernel> not for me...
<coxn> anybody know anybody in CompSci there?
<coxn> I'll toss that out as something that should be explored
<internalkernel> nope... been a long time since I set foot on a campus
<_marx_> nothing direct that i know of, there have been students floating through here
<internalkernel> but I agree I would imagine there are some good folks there
<coxn> any business in town that might be willing to host an in-person meeting?
<_marx_> at least a year ago
<internalkernel> yeah we use firestorm cafe to host events
<coxn> sounds good
<internalkernel> it's always available... they have Ubuntu kiosks in there for customers
<coxn> neat!
<internalkernel> but we havent had anything planned...
<internalkernel> lately anways
<coxn> well, I suggest you reach out to the Uni... see if you can convince somebody on campus to host a campus mirror
<coxn> even if they limit access, that'd be a good step
<coxn> anybody else have any ideas?
<coxn> [IDEA] Reach out to UNC-A about ubuntu events, mirror, etc.
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  Reach out to UNC-A about ubuntu events, mirror, etc.
<coxn> [IDEA] schedule and promote an in-person meeting at firestorm café
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  schedule and promote an in-person meeting at firestorm café
<coxn> Asheville people: what are the local tech media channels?
<coxn> is there an indy paper that folks read?
<coxn> does somebody maintain a local events calendar?
<coxn> internalkernel: ?
<coxn> BugeyeD: ?
<coxn> _marx_: ?
<internalkernel> yeah there's a weekly paper - I cant think of the name...
<internalkernel> tip of the tongue
<internalkernel> ...
<coxn> internalkernel: if you scheduled a meeting, could you get them to run an announcement?
<internalkernel> certainly worth a shot...
<_marx_> craigslist, hadden thought of that
<coxn> _marx_: good call
<coxn> [IDEA] promote ubuntu meetups on craigslist
<Mootbot-UK> IDEA received:  promote ubuntu meetups on craigslist
<coxn> last call for Asheville-related ideas
<coxn> going once...
<coxn> twice...
<coxn> okay!
<coxn> internalkernel: are you going to schedule an in-person event in Asheville?
<_marx_> this Saturday even
<internalkernel> Im making a note of that very thing now...
<coxn> _marx_: would you be in charge of publicity if ik did that?
<internalkernel> let me coordinate with holstein and I'll update the group
<coxn> I'm going to make that an action
<internalkernel> good
<_marx_> in charge of, well i don't social media a lot, CL and FB sure
<coxn> [ACTION] internalkernel will coordinate with holstein and others to schedule a f2f mtg in Asheville
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  internalkernel will coordinate with holstein and others to schedule a f2f mtg in Asheville
<coxn> CL and FB sound good to me
<coxn> [ACTION] _marx_ will promote a meeting scheduled by internalkernel on CL and FB
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  _marx_ will promote a meeting scheduled by internalkernel on CL and FB
<coxn> okay!
<coxn> moving on
<coxn> [TOPIC] RDU Opportunities
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  RDU Opportunities
<coxn> TriLUG is having an organizational meeting tomorrow night
<coxn> I'm on the Steering Committee for that... full disclosure
<coxn> we used to have 501(c)(3) status, but it lapsed.
<internalkernel> cool
<coxn> we'll be talking about re-incorporation, under what form, and associated costs, etc.
<coxn> if folks committed to Ubuntu were to play a strong-ish role in that, I'd be happy about it
<coxn> we've been meeting at Red Hat for years, and something to balance that a bit more strongly in terms of organization would be good
<coxn> not that I have anything against Red Hat -- I don't
<coxn> we should just make sure that it's not a Red Hat show.
<_marx_> location can be tough
<coxn> okay... and the 9th is our December meeting, which will be at splatspace in durham
<coxn> http://trilug.org/wiki/Meeting:2010_December_9
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://trilug.org/wiki/Meeting:2010_December_9
<internalkernel> access to a car is limited for me... but I will look into getting involved however I can...
<coxn> http://splatspace.org/location/
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://splatspace.org/location/
<coxn> internalkernel: where are you?
<internalkernel> asheville
<internalkernel> wife has the car mostly, since I travel for work
<coxn> ah.
<_marx_> he lies, he's 15
<coxn> remote for you, then. :)
<coxn> okay... that's everything I have for the schedule
<coxn> anybody else have something to add?
<coxn> another topic we should cover before we close things out?
<_marx_> lug news
<coxn> [TOPIC] LUG News
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  LUG News
<coxn> do tell
<_marx_> for Piedmont, Winston G'boro
<_marx_> long standing plug list has a troll that is also the founder
<coxn> oof
<BugeyeD> you have no idea
<coxn> where is that list hosted?
<BugeyeD> wfu
<_marx_> I'd like to try to get that small herd of cats to hold a real event
<coxn> cottrell?
<BugeyeD> yup
<coxn> I'd suggest securing a meeting location that's not a bar
<_marx_> he's cool +2 for Allin
<BugeyeD> no, no, alin is not the troll
<_marx_> Allin is that group's connection to wfu
<BugeyeD> but i believe he's the reason wfu is hosting the list
<_marx_> he's a roll your own guy, os and smokes
<coxn> okay so... can you connect with Allin to have a meeting space at WFU?
<_marx_> some swag and PR for a PLUG sponsored event
<_marx_> coxn: last time i did i had no response
<coxn> _marx_: is there a business you could have host?
<coxn> _marx_: would more than about 15 people come? If not, many businesses would have a board room that could fit your meetup
<_marx_> i know this opensuse user that talks to his wife...
<coxn> _marx_: my suggestion is that you try to put together a list of local businesses that might have a linuxhead on staff who could play chaperone
<coxn> get one to host you
<coxn> anything else before I close us out?
<_marx_> we've done that in the past coxn
<_marx_> done
<coxn> okay!
<coxn> anything I need to do about the minutes?
<coxn> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 00:45.
<internalkernel> w00t!
<_marx_> dang i need to reboot
<_marx_> new kernel
<coxn> heh
<coxn> on neat!
<coxn> http://mootbot.ubuntu-uk.org/ubuntu-us-nc.20101202_0000.html
<coxn> somebody pester the list with that. :)
<_marx_> 6 days, figured the storms last night would do it for me
 * _marx_ goes to say yes dear
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-03
<lovelace> Hey if anyone here is interested, TriLUG has a meeting *right* *now* about the future of the lug
<lovelace> And people can call into the conference call
<lovelace> 919-442-1099 x40
<lovelace> 1 to toggle mute
<holstein> cool
#ubuntu-us-nc 2010-12-05
<[6th]Sense> Can anyone help me create a cloud or server for business and personal?
<[6th]Sense> Like I can do all the work I just need to know what programs and hardware i need
<holstein> hey [6th]Sense
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-28
<Nivex> 64MAA922V: say wha?
<jack_^> haha
<Nivex> so I've been using XFCE as my primary desktop for a few days now, and I only have a few niggling complaints:
<Nivex> multi-monitor support needs the ability to handle monitor layout, not just mirroring
<Nivex> and the keyboard dialog needs the ability to set the compose key
<Nivex> other than those two, I've figured out the XFCE way of doing most everything else
<holstein> Nivex: i am using arandr for mirroring
<holstein> and i am suggesting that for ubuntustudio be default
<Nivex> holstein: does that persist settings across sessions?
<Nivex> a quick google search came up with grandr, which let us figure out which monitor was which
<Nivex> then I just stuck an xrandr command in her session Autostart
<holstein> Nivex: would you mind to confirm that it does?
<holstein> it has for me
<holstein> and im trying to get testers actually
<holstein> Nivex: you have nvidia by chance?
<Nivex> the machine we were working with on Saturday: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
<Nivex> I have nvidia at home, but nothing with dual monitors connected
<holstein> Nivex: still... that would be a good test
<holstein> to see if it saves and all
<Nivex> I had some fun output stuff on my media pc with nvidia, but that was all done with nvidia-settings
<jack^_> Nivex: you shoudl tell ofourdan
<jack^_> i'm pretty sure he's the upstream maintainer.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-29
<holstein> mhall119: nice article
<holstein> http://mhall119.com/2011/11/reports-of-ubuntus-death-are-greatly-exaggerated/
<mhall119> thanks holstein
<holstein> i think mint has been "ahead" there at distrowatch for a while
<holstein> i was thinking it was folks checking in to see if 'lisa' had dropped
<orauyz> hi
<holstein> orauyz: o/
<orauyz> holstein ?
<billf> I've switched to kde to see what that is like - purely because I got fed up with Unity after several months of using it
<billf> the #trilug channel is talking about the breakdown of community engagement
<billf> http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/Blogs/Off-the-Beat-Bruce-Byfield-s-Blog/A-Disturbing-Dialog-About-Ubuntu-and-Unity
<billf> has ubuntu just alienated a large portion of their user base ? and what will it take to regain their trust ?
<Nivex> I switched to XFCE because I didn't like Unity.
<akgraner> I must be weird then I like Unity
<akgraner> I didn't at first though, but now I do
<billf> I tried to like Unity for several months, but I kept getting fustrated with it
<akgraner> nods, I understand I know a lot of people who feel that same way
<billf> I wish the installer had given people the choice of installing the classic desktop as well as unity
<Nivex> even with the gnome-session-fallback, it ate all my settings going from 11.04 to 11.10. Started with a fresh panel and background. I was not a happy camper.
<akgraner> ouch
<billf> I can't really tell my neighbour to download ubuntu and install it, then run the package manager and search for classic and install that, then reconfigure lightdm to use classic by default.
<billf> Nivex: I gave up after the upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 and did a complete wipe and install of 11.10 to fix all that.
<Nivex> I gave up and migrated to Xubuntu :)
<billf> well, I'm trying kde, and maybe xubuntu will be the next stop
<Nivex> I'm glad there was an easy path to do that and not have to punt to a different distro for the moment.
<akgraner> I tried Lubuntu just for the fun of it and I like it as well
<billf> akgraner: I will have to try that too - thanks !
<akgraner> yw :-)
<Nivex> I've run LXDE in a couple of test environments, but never for very long. It looks like it's got a lot of promise though. I know they are trying to get Lubuntu made an official spin.
<akgraner> I haven't been around much but I am hoping after Christmas we can do some LoCo stuff and kick start some activities, and find some new members
<akgraner> I'm going to start an Ubuntu Hour here in good ole Rutherfordton
<BugeyeD> i'm sticking with xmonad for now. i can do that with any unix-ish os, so i'm not bothered much by the unity flap.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-30
<holstein> orauyz: i was just saying hello!
<holstein> yeah, im trying XFCE
<holstein> so far i really like it
<holstein> but its just not what im used to
<Nivex> how so?
<holstein> its just the little things really
<holstein> little tweaks here and there
<holstein> mate is not all that grate ;)
<holstein> if all of the functionality of gnome2, plus a few fixes make it over there, im probably going to try it
<holstein> i need to actually use gnome3 for a bit as well
<holstein> i have only really tried using XFCE, KDE, LXDE, and unity recently
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-01
<Nivex> my launchpad-fu is weak tonight. How do I show all bugs against a particular package in Ubuntu?
<akgraner> go to that package and click on bugs
<Nivex> akgraner: thanks
<Nivex> I ended up searching for the package at the top level of launchpad to get there
<Nivex> and sadly I found two bug reports, 3 years and 1 year old, describing my issue :/
<akgraner> ouch
<Nivex> that's impressive. lint from an old version of findutils
<Nivex> dpkg still thinks the file is owned by the package, but it was long since removed
<Nivex> in the package payload that is. it's still on the filesystem causing problems
<Nivex> oh well, at least the fix was easy. rm the file then apt-get --reinstall the package
<akgraner> :-)
<Nivex> of course my first attempt was to purge and install the package. There's a *reason* it tells you that it's an essential package :)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-02
<celem> As a lurker from Brevard (an hour's drive) I have never attended a meeting at the Firestorm Cafe. I might be able to squeeze it in tomorrow. What happens at these meetings?
<Tracy_P> celem: A lurker myself, living near the airport, still not made it to one myself. I understand holstein is planning to show off Mint 12 tomorrow. Sounds like a casual gathering.
<celem> Ahh - I use Mint-9 - might be worth coming.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-12-03
<BugeyeD> celem: if you have to ask, you probably don't really want to know.
<BugeyeD> particularly where holstein is concerned.
<BugeyeD> i'm way out in winston, otherwise i'd probably be there most times. holstein is alright in my book. :)
<holstein> BugeyeD: :)
<holstein> yeah, i *really* want to get some big team meeting going on
<holstein> somewhere in the middle near charlotte or something like that
<Nivex> I do find it somewhat amusing that despite there being a huge tech center in the central part of the state, the bulk of the talkers here are in the western part.
<celem> I lurked my way to the meeting at the Firestorm Cafe. Pretty good sized group in attendance - I didn't count but looked to be about 15 folks. I appreciated Mike's presentation on Mint-12 as it convinced me that Gnome-3 isn't quite ready, at least for me.
<holstein> celem: o/
<holstein> hehe... yeah, too bad i pretty much discovered gnome3 and mate are 'not ready yet'
<holstein> but, the mint team are still going strong
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-11-26
<billf> Nivex: want to pop into the trilug channel sometime ? :-)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-11-23
<ChinnoDog> chirp chirp
#ubuntu-us-nc 2015-11-24
<holstein> ChinnoDog: *you* are supposed to bark.. and *im* supposed to moo..
<kenvandine> woof
<ChinnoDog> No one here but us chickens.
<holstein> see.. theres the disconnect again.. clucking now ?
<holstein> ;)
<ChinnoDog> Did I ever mention I got a job in the linux world? I came to this channel before that happened I think.
<kenvandine> ChinnoDog, where?
<ChinnoDog> A big data consulting company based in Durham.
<kenvandine> cool, i work in durham too :)
<kenvandine> home office though
<ChinnoDog> kenvandine: I don't work in Durham. I am remote. Too bad really. I like Durham.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2019-11-26
<alessio> good evening to all, it is a short time since I installed this distro, I find myself mainly well because it is very reactive and fast even simple. I would like to know if it is possible to configure a usb wifi key, it is a mt7601 ralink, thanks in advance, I state not knowing how to compile drivers, I ask for something simple
